# Weekend Fishing Report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Weekend Fishing Report


Although I have not caught anything to brag about the action is starting to get heated with several Large Stripers being caught in Cos cob and Norwalk also the Flounder fishing is still steady with Norwalk Harbor still your best bet now like I said early I haven't caught anything that worth talking about but at in Stamford I did see a 42" Striper caught on Herring and a 35" was brought into the bait shop.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Did you make it out this weekend? Got my second fish of the year (see Raritan Bay report on NJ board!) Hope I don't have to spend the whole season catching one fish per trip....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake 


Sorry for the late come back was traveling but Yes I did get out but yes I did get out but didn't catch anything to brag about and to make matters worse I had to take a trip to Virginia Beach and was so busy I didin't get a chance to fish this is not turning out to be a good year for me so far but I will press on.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Keep plugging away Coco, they are still off the surf here in Maryland, and we waited a long time for them, so we AIn't letting 'em leave yet. When we do, ya gotta wait for Delaware and New Jersey to send 'em your way, but they are coming.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Shaggy

Just got back and we have a bluefish sighting of course I didn't get it but things are starting to look better I know the law of averages will catch up with me soon.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Raritan Bay was overun with bluefish last week, so they should be thick as flies in L.I. Sound by Memorial Day weekend. They're right behind the stripers, which are right behind the bunker. Some big weakies are also wedged in there somewhere... Now that the ocean is finally warming up, everything is on the move north.

I'm trapped at home this weekend, but I'm hoping to get a shot at a lineside next Sunday. I'm thinking an overnighter at the Longport Pier will pay off, especially if I can find some fresh bunker. Saturday is reserved for a fluke trip (still looking for that Jackpot Fluke -- would be a great birthday present at $5300.00!) Hopefully nobody will nail it before that. A couple of guys have come within 2/100ths of a pound of the magic weight.

Hang in there , David... we see them last in the Spring, but we also get first shot at them in the Fall!


----------

